# Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built, D2Flex added



## overdog (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,
I had the chance to put some custom parts together:

A William Quiles 1D high quality Mag shorty:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/239209&page=9

Britelumens excellent Deluxe Heatsink and reflector for SST-90:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/243474

Fivemega 4xAA to 1D very precise battery holder:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198633

Also mudman cj´s 20 gauge teflon wire, a little bit modified mag stock switch, 4x 1,2V 2500mAh NiMH rechargeable battery, some arctic alumina and finally a SST-90-W65S-F11-GN100:















Sorry for bad picture quality, but it was hard to take a picture and to hold same time the wires to the tailcap:





I will post beamshots later.....

regards,
Steffen.


----------



## overdog (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

here are the comparrison beamshots, left to right:
5x SSC-P7 custom light, Mag 1D SST-90, stock MTE P7:





Street at night without flashlight:





MTE P7:





Mag 1D SST-90:





5x SSC-P7 Penta-Pack:





regards,
Steffen.


----------



## dutchguy2 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

Nice mod Steffen, me like it a lot


----------



## Hocum_ams (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

Did you use serial pack of 4 NiMH ?
And directly contact battery pack to SST-90 ?
Or it have an electronic driver?
How long it can work?

If it works better if replace serail pack of 4NiMH to parallel pack of 4 14500 ?
I think 4NiMH will be give 9A ot 5 min only.


----------



## tx101 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

+9A cool

I only managed to get a weak 3A out of my build 
but I was using a single li-ion cell

Care to share how you modded the switch  :naughty:


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

nice, what's the run time?


----------



## Aircraft800 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

That's crazy that 4xAA can push >9A! I would expect that of "C" or "D" NiMh cells, but not AA! I suppose that's only 4C, and good High Rate NiMh cells can do even more. Did you use a MOSFETs to bypass the switch?

Nice Job!! Very Clean!


----------



## moviles (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

nice , 9 amp direct drived and easy to build, :thumbsup:


----------



## overdog (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

@moviles & dutchguy2: thank you, as a newbie I tried to build as uncomplicated as possible...
@ma_sha1 & Hocum_ams: I did´t test runtime so far, but beamshot above was taken after about 10 mins runtime- should be about 20 minutes total runtime with these batteries- I wanted to have a bright and easy to carry light, so I did not build with 4x D-Cell... may I put in a D2Flex new version at the weekend to have a choice between dim and bright to get more runtime...
@Aircraft800 & tx101: I didnt use a MosFet, I only modded the original switch a little bit: each part inside I made thicker or bridged with 20 gauge teflon wire and solder, only the ring in the center of the switch stayed original. 

best regards,
Steffen


----------



## kz1000s1 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*



overdog said:


> may I put in a D2Flex new version at the weekend to have a choice between dim and bright to get more runtime...
> @Aircraft800 & tx101: I didnt use a MosFet, I only modded the original switch a little bit: each part inside I made thicker or bridged with 20 gauge teflon wire and solder, only the ring in the center of the switch stayed original.
> 
> best regards,
> Steffen



Good job!

I have the new D2Flex in my light running at up to 7.3A without a problem.
The only thing different from running at 4A to 5A is that there is a whining noise at levels 2 to 4 only. George at TaskLED is rating the driver conservatively at 6A. The FET alone is rated for 10A. I haven't gotten up to 9A yet so you will be pushing the D2Flex harder than anyone else I know of. So be aware that there is a risk in doing so.


----------



## overdog (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

Hello Dave,
thank you for advice, it´s the fist time I will use D2Flex- may I should have tried one before in a P7-Mag to know how this one works, but anyway- thats the fun I have with my new hobby, I never know, what happens next.... but if everything works, feels like :rock:...


----------



## overdog (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

Before I try to put in the D2Flex, I wanted to share some pics with you using an aspheric lens:

this one is with Britelumens reflector:






...and this one with aspheric lens:





best regards,
Steffen.


----------



## wquiles (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

Steffen - great build. Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## Dioni (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*



moviles said:


> nice , 9 amp direct drived and easy to build, :thumbsup:


 
+1


----------



## supasizefries (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

Wow, great simple and very effective build you have there. You've hit the floor running full speed, so to speak. :twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

nice beamshots Steffen!


----------



## jasonck08 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

Your direct driving the LED with up to 4.8V?! Isn't that going to fry the LED? Even if the voltage sagged to 1v or 1.1v per cell, that’s still too much... isn't it?!

Can you measure the voltage @ the LED when under load?

What's the vF of the average SST-90's?


----------



## Pummy (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

Damn you for making me now want to build one. My wallet and wife will come to hate this forum in the future. I love it though :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonck08 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

Can anyone comment on driving the LED with 4x Ni-mh's. Thats gotta be bad for the LED, unless the voltage of the Ni-mh's sags from 1.2v to like .9 per cell. Quality High-discharge Ni-mh's should sag to about 1.1v per cell under 9 amps current draw.

@ overdog, please measure the voltage at the LED under load. Thanks!

Also what kind of Ni-mh's are you using?


----------



## kz1000s1 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

I haven't had any problem with mine. No signs of overvoltage. I'm only getting 7.3A though.


----------



## jasonck08 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*



kz1000s1 said:


> I haven't had any problem with mine. No signs of overvoltage. I'm only getting 7.3A though.


 
What batteries are you running? And its DD I assume?


----------



## overdog (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

Hello Jackson08,
I asked the same in another thread, take a look at post #11 from Eric,
I think this is helpful to understand, why it works, as you said, it has also to do with high discharge:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/251272
I use 4AA 2500mAh NiMh´s from a german discounter, almost cheap but good quality..
@kz1000s1
Later today I´ll put in the D2Flex (I wanted to do since about 2 weeks ago..)- I hope it will work...

@Will, Dioni, supasizefries, Toby & Pummy:
:thanks:a lot!!!


----------



## jasonck08 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*



overdog said:


> Hello Jackson08,
> I asked the same in another thread, take a look at post #11 from Eric,
> I think this is helpful to understand, why it works, as you said, it has also to do with high discharge:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/251272
> ...


 
Thanks for your post, but I am VERY curious to see what the voltage is @ the LED with fresh charged batteries. Can you provide this information? Thanks!


----------



## overdog (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

Hello jasonck08,
yesterday I measured the voltage at the led with fully charged batteries and it was at 3,6V! This is exactly what Eric said in the other thread.

After this before putting in D2Flex I wanted to fix the led with Arctic Alumina, this time there is only thermal compound between led and heatsink, but when I tried to put the led out of it´s place absolutely carefilly the lense (or is it called dome?) from the led popped off ... 







It´s the second time this happens to me, it seems, as if this part of the SST-90 is very sensible compared to other emitters...
Now I´ll have to wait for new led to test this light with D2Flex at 9 Amps.
T.b.c....


----------



## paetzi (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

This also happened to me when i was trying to solder 0,75 mm² cables to the led.
But now with the new led and better and smaller cables from overdog it worked perfect and i didn´t kill the led.


----------



## moviles (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*



overdog said:


> Hello jasonck08,
> yesterday I measured the voltage at the led with fully charged batteries and it was at 3,6V! This is exactly what Eric said in the other thread.
> 
> After this before putting in D2Flex I wanted to fix the led with Arctic Alumina, this time there is only thermal compound between led and heatsink, but when I tried to put the led out of it´s place absolutely carefilly the lense (or is it called dome?) from the led popped off ...
> ...



remove the silicone of the dome (caution with wires)put the dome again and glue it for the edges

with reflectors will work badly but with aspherical lenses will work well


----------



## overdog (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

@paetzi:
...and as I wondered when you told me about your problems, same thing happend to me again- good to hear, that your light works now, may post some pics?

@moviles:
Thats what I did, glued it together, but as you said, optics are not as good as before, and the led got a yellowish tint- so I decided to get another one... I will try a SSR-90-W57S-R11-GN200, got this one today, tomorrow I´ll get the same heatsink I used in my 4D- but I will try at first without D2Flex, I am not sure, if D2Flex on low will allow the batteries to deliver full voltage to the emitter because of low discharge rate, what will may destroy it....


----------



## paetzi (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*

Tomorrow i´ll upload a Pic of the emitter in my heatsink but the 3d mag i made the mod for is still in production by hesus hernandez.
On saturday i will power the led in the electrical class room up to 9A and take some shots and a look how bright this thing will be.

@overdog: sry that i used the second led that you had and now you need to wait for a new one.


----------



## overdog (Dec 15, 2009)

After I killed my SST-90-W65S-f11-GN100, I decided to put in an SSR-90-W57S-R11-GN200 to find out, how those two colors differ and at last, if this light will work with D2Flex or not because of hight current and voltage….
To talk about D2Flex at first- in this light it works without any problems, thanks Taskled!
Here´s the modified switch, using 20gauge Teflon wire:





Here are some new parts:





All in place:





Controlshot:





1D SSR-90-W57S on high:





Compared to my 4D SSR-90-W65S :




best regards from little bit snowy Frankfurt,
Steffen.:wave:


----------



## moviles (Dec 15, 2009)

were you buy the ssr w65s gn100??????


edit: opps its sst


----------



## kz1000s1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice job!

Do you get a whining sound on any of the levels?


----------



## overdog (Dec 17, 2009)

I read about in your thread and when I started the light first time I expected everything but nothing good: I put in some new batteries and on high light flashed up for a short time and got very dim within a second- I thought, I smashed the next SST, tried 2 or three more times, always the same result- but then I knew what the problem was: I had forgotten to charge the new batteries ....
After charging I tried again, and everything worked as it should do: low is low mode and high is bright- and no noise when I switch through the modes...


----------



## ktafil (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi!

Great built! :twothumbs
I want to do one myself as well
I want to run it on two 18650's in parallel - direct drive.

Where can you buy the sst-90? You have a supplier in europe or did you have it shipped over from the US?

what is the output difference between the SST-50 and SST-90?

thanks!


----------



## overdog (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi ktafil,
take a look at the specs to find out about the difference between SST-50/ 90: http://www.luminus.com/content1504 - to sum it up, SST-90 is able to deliver/ to handle about 80% more lumens output (do not trust me, still to much noob inside  )- You can order in germany from Mr. Müller, [email protected] , or order from PhotonFanatic on CPF market place..

best regards,
Steffen


----------



## jwl (Feb 4, 2010)

Overdog - What switch mods (or any other resistance type) did you do to the light?


----------



## ktafil (Feb 4, 2010)

Overdog, thanks for the links. :naughty:


----------



## rice rocket (Feb 4, 2010)

Who made the pill are you using w/ the SSR-90?

Thanks.


----------



## overdog (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello,
for the heatsink you can write a mail to Mario, [email protected] if you want one.


----------



## ti-force (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Mag 1D SST-90 at about 2250 lumens built*



overdog said:


> Before I try to put in the D2Flex, I wanted to share some pics with you using an aspheric lens:
> 
> this one is with Britelumens reflector:
> 
> ...


 

Hey, nice build:thumbsup:.

In these pictures, the tint looks much more blue with the aspheric lens. Does it look that blue in person or just in this picture?

Thanks,

Casey


----------



## gadagain (Feb 25, 2010)

Really nice build. Does the standard maglite switch can handle those kind of high currents ? Or have you used another switch ?


----------



## ti-force (Feb 25, 2010)

gadagain said:


> Really nice build. Does the standard maglite switch can handle those kind of high currents ? Or have you used another switch ?



It's my understanding that some of the incan guys run up to 10A through the stock switch. I may be wrong though, and if I am, I'll surely be corrected. The op does mention that he modified the stock switch, but he doesn't go into detail about it.


----------



## overdog (Feb 27, 2010)

@ Casey: ...tint is really that blue with asperic lens- with normal lens and reflector the SST-90 in my lights has a white looking tint in the middle of the beam, the area around looks very blueish (good to see in the fist picture)- same blue as with asperic lens for the whole beam (..excuse my bad english..)
@ gadagain: in post #9 I tried to explain, how I modified the stock switch- but I also read about, that the stock switch can handle up to 10Ah, but I will not try it out...


----------



## aurum (Feb 28, 2010)

> that the stock switch can handle up to 10Ah



The stock switch is able to handle ~4A ... @9 or 10A it'll burn to much energy. -> There is a noticeable drop caused even by the stock spring @ 10A


----------



## Nexxos (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello,
This is the first time i post.I read a few time in CPF,i just want to say thanks it is a really good forum with really cool users.Sorry that i post at this old thread but i want to ask overdog something ,can you please send me a private message or your msn or ICQ Adress ,i live in germany too and want you to ask about SST 90 and co.I have an HID spotlight ,it also selfmade and a P7 Mag too and an Ultrafire WF 502B with Cree MCE.I Want to bild an SST 90 Flashlight maybe with custom made host,can you pls send me the message thanks for your help 

Regard (aus Rheinland Pfalz :nana
Nico


----------



## rayman (Mar 8, 2010)

This is a great mod. The difference between the 5x P7 and the SST-90 doesn't seem very big judging from the pictures. Really looking forward to finish my SST-90 Maglite mod especially with the aspherical lens. Which one did you use in your mod, the KD aspherical lens?

rayman
(Grüße aus dem kalten Süden )


----------



## overdog (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello Nico :welcome:, you don´t have enough posts, so I cannot PM you, you can send a msg to fbsg901(at)web.de, but all questions and best answers you can get you´ll find here in the forums...

@rayman...its always hard to judge from pics- I used a N95 camera and there is a difference- last weekend I powered the 5xP7 with 5x16340 IMR cells, I read 3,3Ah at the tailcap and compared to an other sst-90 this light easily doubled brightness... But at all the SST-90 is very very bright and has a very nice tint compared to P7, so I am looking forward to see some pics when you finish your Mag, btw I used the 4$ lens from DX...
best from Frankfurt,
Steffen.


----------



## dan1million (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Overdog,

have you / is it possible what current are you getting at the tailcap using the D2flex ?

-dan


----------



## overdog (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello Dan,
I don´t own this light any more- and I never measured current with D2Flex, but interesting question- may someone else knows an answer, if you get different measurements with and without D2Flex?


----------



## dan1million (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply and nice work on this one any way !

-Dan


----------



## supasizefries (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Overdog, I've sent you a PM about your your build.


----------



## carl (May 1, 2010)

Overdog,
quick question. How long is your light? I assume it has a deep recessed tailcap. It looks nice and short in the pics but it looks shorter than most 1D mags with FiveMega's 4AA carrier. thanks. carl


----------



## moviles (May 1, 2010)

carl said:


> Overdog,
> quick question. How long is your light? I assume it has a deep recessed tailcap. It looks nice and short in the pics but it looks shorter than most 1D mags with FiveMega's 4AA carrier. thanks. carl



yea it have a nice size I want know too How long is the light

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/239209&page=9



wquiles said:


> Here is the shorty FM 4xAA (not threaded yet), so a completed "normal" FM 4xAA 1xD :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## overdog (May 1, 2010)

Thank you moviles,
carl, I do not own this light any more, but I remember, that i measured a total lenght of 7inches- but not really sure about it. May you ask Will, he cut the host down for me.


----------



## carl (May 8, 2010)

Overdog,
One more question if I may. Since the light was so short I assume the tailcap spring was really compressed - when screwing on the tailcap, did you notice a significant amount of extra force needed to screw the tailcap back on? thanks


----------



## overdog (May 8, 2010)

Hello Carl,
I noticed one thing for each light that Will cut down for me, also for this one: The tailcap srews on easier than with any original M*g! Really no extra force needed.


----------



## flashfiend (May 9, 2010)

dan1million said:


> Hi Overdog,
> 
> have you / is it possible what current are you getting at the tailcap using the D2flex ?
> 
> -dan



I should have chimed in earlier, but I have a similar build using 4xaa eneloops and I am getting about 5.8-6 amps at the tail.


----------



## carl (May 9, 2010)

overdog said:


> Hello Carl,
> I noticed one thing for each light that Will cut down for me, also for this one: The tailcap srews on easier than with any original M*g! Really no extra force needed.



Overdog,
thanks for the info. i'm suprised but maybe wquiles work on threads is really good compared to a stock one.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 9, 2010)

flashfiend said:


> I should have chimed in earlier, but I have a similar build using 4xaa eneloops and I am getting about 5.8-6 amps at the tail.



I just finished one similar also using 4xAA Eneloops, I got 8Amp.
But I had to "shock" the LED to lower the Vf. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/273748


----------



## Aircraft800 (May 10, 2010)

carl said:


> Overdog,
> One more question if I may. Since the light was so short I assume the tailcap spring was really compressed - when screwing on the tailcap, did you notice a significant amount of extra force needed to screw the tailcap back on? thanks





carl said:


> Overdog,
> thanks for the info. i'm suprised but maybe wquiles work on threads is really good compared to a stock one.



Most of Will's short mods have a recessed tailcap spring to reduce pressure and/or cut down the spring. 

You can eliminate a lot of extra material like he did here on this C Mag





or like he did here on a D Mag











I do mine with a rotary file on a die grinder and cut/polish the spring. On this one, I simply deanodized the bottom of the tailcap and cut the spring. Much less pressure now, threads are all stock.


----------



## overdog (May 10, 2010)

@Aircraft800: very good idea how you modded your tailcap- I like it!

@ma_sha1 & flashfiend: I´am not sure, but to my mind one cannot say in generall, that powering an SST-90 with 4xAA will give 9Ah at the tailcap- I think it has to do with several circumstances, lets say we all use big telfon wire and resistance inside the light is reduced as good as possible. But still it depends to my mind on the Vf of the emitter and the capacity of the AA cells- I do not know, what Vf my emitters have, no info about this when buying them, only about the binning- but I can say, that I use some Ni-MH cells with 2500mAh capacity- do the eneloops have more or less capacity? May if they have less, their voltage may sags down little more than with a cell at 2500mAh- Could this cause lower amperage measured at the tailcap? I only know from my lights, the more capacitiy the cells have, the more current I can measure at the tailcap: with my 4xD cell at 4500mAh up to 11 Ah- Thats why I would never power any 4x Ni-MH cell light with cells that have 3500- 4000mAh or more to save the emitter... Anyone tried a 4x Ni-MH powered SST-90 light with more than 4500mAh per cell? I would be interested in, what happens, if bad to the emitter or not... But in generall I would like to say, that, after all trying to push this SST-90 emitter to the maximum 9Ah according to the Luminus datasheet, I for myself found out for me, that there is not very much difference in brightness between powering the emitter at 6Ah or 9Ah- at 9Ah this thing is only getting hotter and its not so easy to find switches and wires to handle the higher amps. According to the datasheet its only a difference of about 400-500 lumens- and I could not really see the difference... It´s nice to get 9 amps, but I think the SST-90 shows its best performance at about 6 amps...

Best regards,
Steffen.


----------



## wquiles (May 10, 2010)

Aircraft800 said:


> Most of Will's short mods have a recessed tailcap spring to reduce pressure and/or cut down the spring.
> 
> You can eliminate a lot of extra material like he did here on this C Mag
> (snip)
> ...



Thanks Matt. Now my "secret" is out 

That is one of the "nice touches" I do on my custom 1xD's. I try as much as possible to give the owner a lower pressure when putting in the tailcap, but not so little that you get unreliable connectivity. Not only do I recess the spring deeper into the tailcap, but I also cut a loop or two of the stock spring, from either the the top or bottom to achieve the right "feel". Like my signature says - it is all in the attention to detail


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 10, 2010)

overdog said:


> @Aircraft800: very good idea how you modded your tailcap- I like it!
> 
> @ma_sha1 & flashfiend: I´am not sure, but to my mind one cannot say in generall, that powering an SST-90 with 4xAA will give 9Ah at the tailcap- I think it has to do with several circumstances, lets say we all use big telfon wire and resistance inside the light is reduced as good as possible. But still it depends to my mind on the Vf of the emitter and the capacity of the AA cells- I do not know, what Vf my emitters have, no info about this when buying them, only about the binning- but I can say, that I use some Ni-MH cells with 2500mAh capacity- do the eneloops have more or less capacity?
> 
> ...



Many data pointing to Eneloops gives the least sag under high load,
i.e.pumps higher current than many higher MAH rated AAs. 

See the quote below with link to battery test. 
I pasted from another thread. 



Al Combs said:


> Have you seen the Silverfox NiMH shoot out thread? I mention it because I think it's possible that Eneloops are a little too good for a direct drive setup like this. They put out over 1 volt under a 10 amp load for more than half of the discharge cycle. As one possible alternative, Sanyo's 2700 mAh were at the top of the list for capacity among all the batteries he tested. More importantly, at the 10 amp load they have 0.1 volt less output than the Eneloops. Overdog mentions in post #22 of his 1D thread he's using an "almost cheap" 2500 mAh AA in his setup. The higher capacity cells seem to generally have higher internal resistance.


----------



## flashfiend (May 10, 2010)

Well similar to Steffen's experience I am very happy with the 6 Amps I am getting. As for sag with the eneloops, I am unsure what the voltage is under load with my light but I see no signs of overvolting/overcurrent (no scary bluing at all). Overall this is a really great Mag sst-90, I just wish it had more capacity. I may try the Sanyo 2700 Mah. Does anyone know a inexpensive source for them?


----------



## Aircraft800 (May 10, 2010)

flashfiend said:


> Well similar to Steffen's experience I am very happy with the 6 Amps I am getting. As for sag with the eneloops, I am unsure what the voltage is under load with my light but I see no signs of overvolting/overcurrent (no scary bluing at all). Overall this is a really great Mag sst-90, I just wish it had more capacity. I may try the Sanyo 2700 Mah. Does anyone know a inexpensive source for them?



I've had bad experience with the Sanyo 2700 Ni-Mh cells. The higher the capacity the cells is, the less abuse it will take! They don't like a 3C discharge (just a guesstimate, not a actual value), you will shorten the cycles significantly especially if they get hot. All of the Fast Discharge AA cells (the ones you'll need to get anywhere around 10A) are of lower capacity.

SilverFox in the batteries section has a thread on this.


----------



## flashfiend (May 10, 2010)

Aircraft800 said:


> I've had bad experience with the Sanyo 2700 Ni-Mh cells. The higher the capacity the cells is, the less abuse it will take! They don't like a 3C discharge (just a guesstimate, not a actual value), you will shorten the cycles significantly especially if they get hot. All of the Fast Discharge AA cells (the ones you'll need to get anywhere around 10A) are of lower capacity.
> 
> SilverFox in the batteries section has a thread on this.



Thanks. I thought I noticed them not performing very well under high discharge. Are there any higher capacity cells you would recommend that can handle a higher discharge?


----------



## Aircraft800 (May 10, 2010)

wquiles said:


> Thanks Matt. Now my "secret" is out
> 
> That is one of the "nice touches" I do on my custom 1xD's. I try as much as possible to give the owner a lower pressure when putting in the tailcap, but not so little that you get unreliable connectivity. Not only do I recess the spring deeper into the tailcap, but I also cut a loop or two of the stock spring, from either the the top or bottom to achieve the right "feel". Like my signature says - it is all in the attention to detail



Will, you share everything! I'll bet you have a few pics up here 



flashfiend said:


> Thanks. I thought I noticed them not performing very well under high discharge. Are there any higher capacity cells you would recommend that can handle a higher discharge?



I can't think of any Fast Discharge cells that are above 1700mAh, the Eneloops are not high discharge, but they perform realitively well at a 4-5A discharge. The USL guys started using them in their packs.

If I run across any, I'll let you know. Googleing now....

Here is an old, but good Battery Discharge thread with graphs and charts with different discharge rates:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/920843&postcount=1


----------



## overdog (Sep 23, 2011)

as the time passes… 

...best regrads,
Steffen.


----------

